# Registration of sheep help



## Ozzy Goat Girl (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, do sheep need to be ear tagged/ tattooed and registered to show?


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 17, 2017)

Depends on show on registration. I would expect most shows require ear tags for sheep.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 17, 2017)

It also depends upon the country. Best to contact the local Agricultural Dept.

Over here ALL animals have to be tagged by 12 months of age. Any animals under 12 months intended for slaughter have to have a single electronic tag with your flock number in the left ear. Animals who are to be kept beyond 12 months have to have 2 tags, an electronic tag in the left ear with the flock number and a serial number (plus the electronic chip) and a matching number plastic tag in the other ear. Random flock inspections take place from to time to time to ensure that you comply with these regs. and the slaughter house/ incineration plant won't take animals not tagged. There is a duty on the owner to have records as to where each and every of his/her animals have gone.(Animal Movement Licences have to be kept for every animal/batch of animals).

What we have to do may sound complicated and embroiled inked tape, but it's all for own safety. Random meat checks take place for the presence of drugs/antibiotics etc. and the owner of an animal not 'clean' can be traced. Also transmissible diseases such as 'foot-and-mouth' have become minimal since the new regulations.


----------



## Ozzy Goat Girl (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you all so much


----------

